# réinitialiser epson 2100/2200



## jahcyr (14 Octobre 2006)

j'ai enfin trouvé comment réinitialiser mon imprimante qui s'est bloquée (toutes les LED clignote) après avoir eu le message
"des éléments de votre imprimante sont en fin de vie, contacter votre centre epson"
lequel centre (asia main tronic) à Toulouse demande 50 pour faire un devis
Après avoir suivit les instructions ci-après la 2100 fonctionne parfaitement, je suis furieux c'est de l'escroquerie de la part d'epson de programmer ce genre d'incident au bout d'un certain nombre d'impressions

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Epson Stylus Photo 2100/2200

 1. Turn off the printer power and unplug the power cord from the wall. Disconnect the computer interface cable at the back of the printer.
 2. After one minute reattach the power plug to the wall, but don't reattach the computer cable.
 3. Hold down the ROLL and the PAPER ADVANCE buttons simultaneously.
 4. Turn the printer on. after 2 blinks, all the ink lights come on, then release the buttons being held down.
 5. Press and hold the ROLL button for 10 seconds.
 6. Release the ROLL button and the printer will initialize, which resets the Waste Ink Pad Counter.
 7. Once initialization is complete, turn the printer power off.
 8. Reconnect the interface cable.
 9. Turn the printer on and print a document. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2006)

Une traduc pour ceux qui ont le probl&#232;me et causent pas l'engliche :

1) Eteindre l'imprimante, d&#233;brancher le cordon d'alimentation de la prise murale, d&#233;brancher le c&#226;ble USB c&#244;t&#233; imprimante.
2) Attendre 1 minute, puis rebrancher le cordon d'alimentation sur la prise murale. Ne pas rebrancher le c&#226;ble USB.
3) Appuyer simultan&#233;ment sur les boutons "nettoyage de t&#234;tes" et "avance papier"
4) (sans l&#226;cher les boutons du 3 ) allumer l'imprimante. Apr&#232;s deux clignotements, tous les voyants s'allument. rel&#226;cher les boutons du 3).
5) Appuyer sur le bouton "nettoyage de t&#234;tes" pendant 10 secondes
6) lacher le bouton "nettoyage de t&#234;tes", l'imprimante s'initialise, et r&#233;initialise le compteur d'impressions des cartouches d'encre.
7) Une fois cette initialisation termin&#233;e, &#233;teindre l'imprimante.
8) rebrancher le c&#226;ble USB
9) rallumer l'imprimante, et lancer une impression.

A v&#233;rifier : j'ai traduit "ROLL button" par "bouton de nettoyage de t&#234;tes" par d&#233;duction, en partant du principe que les imprimantes Epson ont trois boutons (marche/arret, avance papier et nettoyage de t&#234;tes) ou 4 sur les anciens mod&#232;les (nettoyage s&#233;par&#233; pour le noir et la couleur). Ne connaissant pas ce mod&#232;le, je ne sais pas s'il en a d'autre(s). (perso, j'aurais traduit "bouton de nettoyage des t&#234;tes d'impression" par "cleaning print heads button).


----------



## EricM (15 Octobre 2006)

jahcyr a dit:


> j'ai enfin trouvé comment réinitialiser mon imprimante qui s'est bloquée (toutes les LED clignote) après avoir eu le message
> "des éléments de votre imprimante sont en fin de vie, contacter votre centre epson"
> lequel centre (asia main tronic) à Toulouse demande 50 pour faire un devis
> Après avoir suivit les instructions ci-après la 2100 fonctionne parfaitement, je suis furieux c'est de l'escroquerie de la part d'epson de programmer ce genre d'incident au bout d'un certain nombre d'impressions
> ...


Cela fonctionne avec une C80 ?

Merci


----------



## margaux55 (2 Mars 2011)

Merci Pascal 77. Mon Epson Stylus Photo 2100 qui fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'a avant-hier, etait d'un seul coup, et sans preavis, bonne a jeter hier matin 

Heureusement, j'avais entendu parler des pannes programmees, et grace à vous, ma "chere" (dans tous les sens du terme) imprimante est repartie.

Seule precision a apporter: sur la 2100 il y a un 4e bouton avec un symbole "rouleau de papier", et le "ROLL button", c'est lui. Donc, au point 3, il faut appuyer simultanement sur le bouton "rouleau" et sur le bouton "avance papier", symbolise lui par une feuille. Le bouton "goutte d'encre" n'est pas concerne

et tout s'enchaine alors comme prevu


----------

